# Gettin' crazier by the day... Thank God!



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of the indoor decor...:jol:


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I LOVE the giant skull and hands over the couch.  And the lighting in the second one is AMAZING. Spectacular....I feel so inferior now. LOL.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, Aelwyn! That big skull was definitely my favorite off-season purchase this year... And, I love the lighting aspect of the haunting. It's the cheapest way to make the biggest impact. And it's just so darn purrrty


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Your lighting is fabulous. I really love the giant skull.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the couch. Can you sit on it without feeling you're being watched?


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hah! More like the feeling of getting grabbed and decapitated... which is awesome, btw.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awhh! - I need that Skull and those hands!!! My mailling address is... 
But really where could I get a set of those??
And lighting is also my favorite part - and you've done a great job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anybody actually sit on that couch after you put those things up? I know a lot of people who wouldn't heheh


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I got the skull and hands at Grandinroad.com, but it looks like they don't have anymore... bummer. But, I did find this deal, which isn't bad at all
_






_
It's full size (the coffin) and only $39 bucks! Made of wood and _everything_. I might have to cross my fingers, buy a scratch off lotto ticket and pray, cause that's the only way I can afford that at the moment.

That's funny, Rev! Come to think of it, I haven't noticed anybody looking too comfy on the sofa these days. A lot of "sitting on the edge of your seat" going on.


----------

